# Bugs Bunny



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For fans of him, this is how Bugs has "evovled" over the past 74 years since his first appearance in 1938:









....1.............2...............3...............4.............5.............6

I can recognize him from the 3rd depicition on, but the first two I truly have never seen before.

edit: Im actually curious now, who/what is your favorite cartoon character? You know mine already, lol.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

.....7


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

As you can tell from my avatar, Donald Duck has always been my favourite cartoon character. I quite enjoy his latest web comic 'Dolan'


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Bugs Bunny is the greatest ever.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Favorite cartoon character would most likely have to be Mark Hamill's Joker from Batman: The Animated Series.

Favorite anime character is Edward Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not sure. Bugs is up ther on my list though.


----------

